# 20% off code for dfds



## mid4did (Jul 4, 2018)

If you don't mind getting an early morning or late night ferry this may be for you up to 1st august:
20% Off Code → DFDS Seaways Voucher Codes for July 2018


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jul 4, 2018)

Might be me but I could only get the code to work for cars.
Thanks anyway.

Mr B.


----------



## mid4did (Jul 4, 2018)

Yes you're correct,it got altered after applying the code.
Ah well back to the drawing board


----------



## runnach (Jul 4, 2018)

I know someone with a motorcycle off to Bugaria £54 return using dfds

Channa


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jul 4, 2018)

***** said:


> You dont need any code if u are over 60 years of age. Just ask for senior citizen 20% discount. This must be done by phone



I may be a wet blanket but isn't that only for the Newhaven - Dieppe crossing?

Mr B


----------

